# Rotten Corps for main corse



## BAMS (Jun 16, 2013)

As I have posted in the welcome site and a few have taken a look at my idea for a Gore House Halloween dinner party, I thought I would put some of my ideas to the forum and see if people can add some input to further helping my creation. 

So this is the main course idea I was coming up with. Firstly I am going to do a white bed sheet that is covered with red on top and have the red dripping down the sides to be a blood stained table cloth as a base. The next part is harder to explain than I can actually visualise, but it will be a full size prop of a rotting but 80%-90% edible corps laying on the table the rib cage will be a full pig saddle of ribs, to be the rib cage of this corpse. The ribs will be roasted and basted with a BBQ sauce to give the red, wet blood effect, the bones will be nicked at the spinal base so guest can snap one off and eat it. For the rotting corps head I will cast a skull with resin and leave part of the cranium exposed/opened and have something like Guacamole or something to look like deteriorated brain matter. Within the breast cavity I need ideas for something that can give the rotten intestinal look but still be edible. Also still looking to think of things to go for the appendages (ie arms, legs). So to tie all the seams and imperfections I will put clean and sanitized but dyed and dusted with cocoa powder tattered clothing that looks all ripped and decaying. 

All Ideas and imput welcome, be it silly or extreme!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha! That sounds so gross and disgusting, but in a good way! Sounds like you're going to freak out your party goers and I bet they'll have a ball too.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I like the whole idea. Sounds like a fabulous spread!
I'm not sure I could pull it off because I'm not that creative and would have a heart attack worrying about the little but important things.

Can't wait to see this one come together!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh, wicked cool ideas! Maybe some sausage links cooked to popped skin for innards!


----------



## BAMS (Jun 16, 2013)

Hairazor said:


> Oh my gosh, wicked cool ideas! Maybe some sausage links cooked to popped skin for innards!


That's brilliant, didn't even think of that and I have a useful resource called a Father-in-Law that owns a butcher shop and could have him make me a full unlinked sausage sort of like the South African sausage "Boarworst"

I was thinking about appendages today and thought I could sort of make a rough style terrine of chicken and pork meats, that way it presses around a bone and sort of looks like a the flesh is ripping away and crumbling. I will do a rough prototype in a week or two and test my theory on looks and how it holds, might just wrap it around a wooden spoon for the test so don't expect too much gore for the trial run


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Have you ever eaten haggis? It is a Scottish delacasy. You could use that as the stomach. Well, actually it is a stomach. Haggis is, I think, the liver, kidney, and heart of a goat. Minced with onions and spices. Then packed into the animals stomach and cooked. You literally slice open the stomach and eat it. It's a bit gamey but not bad. It's served with a jelly. Look it up on Google.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Lambchop is right. Haggis is a lovely spicy savoury dish (traditionally served with 'tatties and 'neeps (Potatoes and turnips)). Also here in the UK you can actually buy a vegetarian version as well! Hubby says it gives him gas but I like it.


----------



## BAMS (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry haven't had much to say lately plus been very busy with work. Yes I have easy access to haggis as my father in law owns a butcher shop here in Aus (he is a Scot and the shop is very heavily scottish styled). That is a good thought as I was just going to have him make unlinked sausages as intestinal debris, now I think I might go with both, haggis and sausage...like your thinking Lambchop.

Anyway yes Haggis is made from Sheep offal...Sheep stomach as lining, and the filling is heart lungs and liver of the sheep with oats, lots of black pepper, and scottish secrets pending on the butcher making it.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The whole thing sounds interesting, but will your guests actually be willing to eat a corpse? Main course or appetizer, I can see a lot of balking at the idea by most people.
I'd hate to see all of the time and labor, not to mention money, spent on something your guests won't actually consume.


----------



## BAMS (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes fontgeek, myself and my mates are all rather morbid, I have mentioned the basics to some of them already and the excitement was intense. I will admit, gore and horror is not something that we appreciate once a year in October, it is rather a life style year round.

I can understand that eating a mock corpse to some can be rather disturbing, but my house is all about open minds and creativity and people that know me and get an invite will know if they can handle the nights events and not turn up or have a meal before they come and then turn up to see what the night has created for them and have some drinks


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I for one would have to try everything you offered no matter how gory it looked


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Great ideas! That sounds like a fun time!


----------



## Alyson K (Aug 2, 2013)

I think these are awesome ideas!

I was going to suggest sausages for the intestines too. I didn't even think of haggis, but I don't think my friends would be adventurous enough to eat that.

My only concern would be the "snapping" off of the ribs. I know that I wouldn't want a bunch of people touching and reaching into the food that I had to eat too. Especially if the ribs are smothered in BBQ sauce, things could get very messy and sticky.
But maybe that's just me.


----------

